# Hilfe bei 486er



## schip (13. Februar 2004)

Habe einen alten 486er bei dem kein CD-Rom Laufwerk funktioniert. Das Bios ist schon so alt, dass es noch keine CD-Rom Laufwerke gab als man den PC baute. Mir wurde gesagt dass man etwas in die Autoexec einfügen soll, aber was das mit dem Bios zu tun hat verstehe ich nicht. sollte jemand eine Lösung wissen bitte undbedingt schreiben!

mfg 
T H O M A S


----------



## server (13. Februar 2004)

?
Was willst du erreichen mit dem CD Laufwerk?
Willst du ein Betriebssystem installieren?


----------



## Erpel (13. Februar 2004)

Also das es zur Zeit der 486er noch keine CD-Laufwerke gab zu glauben fällt mir schwer. Aber früher wurden diese nicht vom Bios initialisiert sondern z.B. vom BS. Nimm einfach eine Win98 Startdiskette. Das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## server (13. Februar 2004)

Also, ich glaube auch, dass er Windows installien will.
Falls dem so ist, gibt es einerseits den genannten Weg über die W98 Startdisk, jedoch weiss ich nicht ob der wirklich funktioniert.
Ich gehe bei alten Rechnern immer wie folgt vor:

1) Installation von MS DOS
2) Installation eines CD Treibers für MS Dos (findest du im Internet, muss nicht unbedingt von dem CD LW Hersteller sein)
3) Starten von MS DOS, Windoof CD einlegen und auf D wechseln, anschliessen setup.exe aufrufen.


----------



## Erpel (13. Februar 2004)

Die Windows98-Bootdisk enthält (MS-Dos-)Treiber für die meisten CD-Laufwerke. Man kann mit einer solchen Windows, aber auch fast jedes andere OS installieren.


----------



## schip (15. Februar 2004)

Ich habs schon mit einer Bootdisk versucht und wollte auf d: wechseln und er sagte ungültiges Laufwerk.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (15. Februar 2004)

Dann wurden ganz einfach keine CD-Rom-Treiber geladen.

Um in MS-DOS auf das CD-Rom zugreifen zu können brauchst Du aber wie schon erwähnt genau diesen. 

Ich versuche mich mal zurückzuerinnern (is lange her  )
Du brauchst also zuerst einmal den Gerätetreiber vom Hersteller. Das ist in der Regel eine Datei mit der Endung .SYS
Diese muss in der CONFIG.SYS eingetragen werden, in etwa so: *DEVICE=C:\CDROM\TEAC_CDI.SYS /D:CD001 * (TEAC_CDI.SYS ist dann der Gerätetreiber vom Hersteller - kann auch HITACHI.SYS oder SONY.SYS oder ähnlich heissen)

In der Datei AUTOEXEC.BAT muss dann noch ein Programm geladen werden, was bei DOS mitgeliefert wird: MSCDEX.EXE
In etwa so: * C:\DOS\MSCDEX.EXE /D:CD001 * (das hinter dem /D: muss identisch sein mit dem in der CONFIG.SYS)

Danach sollte das CD-Rom-Laufwerk eigentlich erkannt werden, wenn Du auf D: wechselst.
Ach ja, es muss natürlich auch eine CD im Laufwerk liegen, ansonsten kommt auch die von Dir beschriebene Fehlermeldung. 


Dunsti


----------



## server (15. Februar 2004)

Hi!


TEAC CD DRIVER 
Versuchs mal mit einem von denen, ich habe kein TEAC CD Laufwerk aber bis jetzt hat noch jedes Laufwerk mit diesen Treibern funktioniert.

Also, einfach eine Dos Installationsdiskette besorgen (kann man bei Kazaa downloaden *g*) ( bis zu 3 Disketten) und auf eine Diskette den CD Treiber.

Dann Dos installieren, neu starten, in Dos dann die install.exe von der CD Treiber Diskette aufrufen und nach dem installieren des Treibers neu starten, schon kannst du auf dein CD Laufwerk zugreifen.


----------

